Ask HN: Are coding bootcamps a waste of time? - quotz
======
mtmail
Quite a loaded question
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loaded_question](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loaded_question))
Why do you think bootcamps are a scam? Reading past HN answers, e.g.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16341716](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16341716),
I haven't seen somebody saying it was a total waste or they shouldn't have
done it.

~~~
quotz
Should have phrased it as a waste not a scam.

~~~
nohnce
I suppose it depends on what the focus is. I've heard of bootcamps cramming as
many technologies as possible into their course to make people seem
employable. It's definitely not worth it to have sporadic surface-level
knowledge.

